# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Mediwiet thee

## Wernard Bruining

Een aantal jaren heb ik last gehad van hoofdpijnen die hun oorzaak hadden in Arthrosis in mijn nek. Door de arthrosis spanden mijn nek spieren zich aan die uiteindelijk de hoofdpijn veroorzaakten volgens mijn huisarts. Gedurende een aantal jaren werd ik om 4-5 uur 's-nachts wakker van de hoofdpijn. Langer liggen zou alleen maar meer hoofdpijn geven, die wist ik de hele dag zou duren. Er zat niets anders op dan op te staan en een aantal uren wat computer werk te doen, TV te kijken en vrouw en kinderen de deur uit te helpen, waarna ik snel om 9.00 een uurtje ging slapen. Om 13.00 nog een uurtje en dan kon mijn dag pijnvrij beginnen. De vervangend huisarts schoof mij een receptje toe voor Diclofenactrium omdat ik niet goed reageerde op Ibuprofen. Na de bij sluiters te hebben gelezen op bijverschijnselen realiseerde ik me dat deze medicijnen me een aantal jaren van mijn leven zouden kosten. Toen herinnerde ik me dat wiet thee spierverslappend werkt. Ik rook al 35 met enige regelmaat een puur jointje wiet, maar had daar nog nooit een medicinale werking van ondervonden. Ik nam een gram verkruimelde wiet en liet dit in een liter water een uur koken. De werkzame stof lost niet op in water, maar zakt als een droesem naar de bodem. Dus goed roeren en dan vlug door een theezeefje in een fles overgieten. Elke dag rond 20.00 een glaasje en sindsdien heb ik al twee maanden géén hoofdpijn meer. De dosis is homeopatisch laag, dus high of wat dan ook wordt je er niet van. Voor mij is mediwiet thee een uitkomst en vormt het begin van een nieuw leven!

----------


## Luuss0404

*Medicinale cannabis* 
Medicinale cannabis(marihuana, hasj, wiet) is te verkrijgen bij de apotheek. Legaal, alleen op doktersrecept. Niet als genotmiddel, maar als serieus medicijn voor mensen met moeilijk te behandelen klachten en ziekten. Lees meer over de regels en over de toepassing van dit medicijn.

*De wet*
Cannabis (marihuana, hasj, wiet) staat bekend als softdrug, en is verboden in veel landen. In Nederland worden het gebruik van cannabis en de coffeeshops die het verkopen, door de overheid gedoogd. In 2003 heeft de Nederlandse overheid het medicinaal gebruik van cannabis gelegaliseerd.

*Regels*
Bij medicinale cannabis gaat het niet om pillen, maar om de gedroogde bloemtoppen van de plant Cannabis sativa.
Gebruik hiervan kan bij bepaalde ziekten de klachten verminderen. Hiernaar moet nog meer wetenschappelijk onderzoek worden gedaan, maar er worden steeds meer onderzoeksgegevens bekend over de werkzaamheid van cannabis. Het is in de praktijk dan ook gebleken dat mensen er baat bij kunnen hebben. Daarom heeft de Nederlandse overheid het gebruik van cannabis als medicijn gelegaliseerd. Maar er zijn wel regels.
* De overheid zorgt ervoor dat medicinale cannabis wordt geproduceerd en afgeleverd volgens dezelfde regels die gelden voor alle medicijnen.
* Maar anders dan bij de overige medicijnen heeft de Nederlandse overheid het monopolie op de productie en levering van medicinale cannabis. Dit houdt verband met internationale wetgeving.
* De medicinale cannabis wordt geteeld en geleverd in opdracht van een bureau van het ministerie van VWS: het Bureau Medicinale Cannabis (BMC). Dit bureau garandeert dat de kwaliteit constant is en dat er in de mediwiet` geen verontreinigingen zitten (zoals zware metalen, bestrijdingsmiddelen, schimmels, bacteriën, resten van kunstmest of andere toevoegingen).
* Alleen apotheken mogen medicinale cannabis leveren, en alleen op recept. Cannabis valt onder de Opiumwet. Daarom gelden er strengere eisen voor een recept dan bij gewone medicijnen.
* Een arts zal bij bepaalde patiënten cannabis pas voorschrijven als gebruikelijke behandelmethoden onvoldoende werken. Of als iemand last heeft van te veel bijwerkingen bij de gebruikelijke medicijnen.
* Wie medicinale cannabis gebruikt en wil meenemen naar het buitenland voor bijvoorbeeld vakantie, heeft een verklaring nodig. Zie ook onder Uw apotheek`.

*Werking*
Hoe cannabis precies werkt, wordt steeds beter bekend. Bij een aantal ziekten kan cannabis de klachten verminderen of de kwaliteit van leven verbeteren, zo blijkt ook in de praktijk. Maar cannabis kan geen genezing brengen.

*Klachten en ziekten*
Het gebruik van medicinale cannabis kan bij bepaalde klachten en ziekten helpen, bijvoorbeeld om
* pijn en krampen te verminderen
* te zorgen dat iemand zich wat beter voelt
* eetlust te verbeteren
* kwaliteit van slapen te verbeteren
* misselijkheid tegen te gaan
* een ontspannen gevoel te geven
Bij gebruik van medicinale cannabis gaat het om patiënten die alles al geprobeerd hebben en waarbij de gebruikelijke medicijnen niet helpen of te veel bijwerkingen geven. In zulke gevallen kan de arts cannabis voorschrijven. Het gaat om patiënten met de volgende klachten en ziekten:
* Pijn, spierkrampen of spiertrekkingen bij multiple sclerose (MS) of ruggenmergschade.
* Misselijkheid, verminderde eetlust, vermagering en verzwakking bij kanker en aids.
* Misselijkheid en braken als gevolg van de behandeling van kanker, HIV-infectie en aids.
* Langdurige pijn waarvan de oorzaak in het zenuwstelsel zit - bijvoorbeeld een afwijking in een zenuwbaan, fantoompijn of chronische zenuwpijn die soms blijft bestaan nadat gordelroos genezen is.
* Tics bij het syndroom van Gilles de la Tourette - plotselinge bewegingen of uitspraken die niet zijn tegen te houden en die steeds weer terugkomen. Cannabis gaat deze tics tegen.

*Vergoeding*
Of medicinale cannabis wordt vergoed door de zorgverzekeraars is niet bekend. Bel met uw zorgverzekering om te vragen wat er mogelijk is.

*Variëteiten*
In medicinale cannabis zitten meerdere werkzame stoffen - waaronder dronabinol (THC) en cannabidiol (CBD). De drie variëteiten medicinale cannabis die er nu zijn - Bedrocan, Bedrobinol en Bediol (granulaat) - bevatten verschillende gehaltes aan werkzame stoffen. Het kan per patiënt verschillen welke soort het best bevalt. Als de ene variëteit niet bevalt, kan de patiënt een andere variant proberen. De dosis moet dan wel opnieuw langzaam opgebouwd worden!

*Gebruik*
Medicinale cannabis is op recept verkrijgbaar in potjes van 5 gram. De patiënt zet er thee van of ademt het in met behulp van een verdampingsapparaat, afhankelijk van de voorkeur van de patiënt. Het apotheekteam kan helpen om een keuze te maken. Het is belangrijk om de dosering rustig op te bouwen.
* Van thee drinkt de patiënt s avonds 1 kop (= 0.2 liter), warm of koud. Als 1 kop thee per dag na 14 dagen onvoldoende blijkt te werken, kan de patiënt zowel `s avonds als `s morgens een kop thee nemen. De thee begint na een ½ tot 1½ uur te werken, de werking is na 2-3 uur maximaal en houdt 4 tot 8 uur aan.
* Voor het inademen is een speciaal verdampingsapparaat nodig dat verkrijgbaar is via de apotheek of de Stichting NCSM (Nederlandse associatie voor legale cannabis en haar stoffen als medicatie). De dosering is: 1-2 keer per dag enkele trekjes inademen uit het verdampingsapparaat - tot de werking voldoende is of tot een gevoel van kalmte ontstaat. De patiënt moet een tussentijd van 5-15 minuten tussen twee trekjes aanhouden. De inademing begint na een paar minuten te werken, is na 15 minuten maximaal en houdt 3 tot 4 uur aan.
* Het roken van cannabis is af te raden omdat roken niet goed voor de gezondheid is.

*Bijwerkingen*
Naast de werking kan cannabis ook onbedoelde werkingen - bijwerkingen - hebben. Die hoeven niet per se onprettig te zijn. Bijvoorbeeld iemand met kanker die cannabis gebruikt om pijn tegen te gaan, kan daarnaast meer eetlust krijgen. Of iemand met multiple sclerose die cannabis gebruikt tegen spiertrekkingen, kan daarnaast wat opvrolijken. Bijwerkingen kunnen zijn:
* Meestal: een positieve, prettige uitwerking op de stemming, een gevoel van kalmte, rust, tevredenheid, ontspanning en vrolijkheid. Ook: loomheid, honger, beter kleuren zien, beter horen en verlies van gevoel voor tijd en plaats.
* Soms: een negatieve uitwerking op de stemming, zoals angst, paniek en verwarring. Dit kan vooral gebeuren bij een te hoge dosis. Ook kunnen rusteloosheid, slapeloosheid en waanvoorstellingen voorkomen.
* Verder kunnen de volgende bijwerkingen optreden: versnelde hartslag, duizeligheid (ook bij het opstaan), hoofdpijn, warm of koud gevoel in handen en voeten, rode branderige ogen, spierverslapping en droge mond. Deze bijwerkingen gaan meestal na enkele uren weer voorbij.
* Het gebruik van cannabis kan het geheugen tijdelijk verslechteren.

*Let op*
* Wie voor de eerste keer cannabis gebruikt, kan het beste op een rustige plek gaan zitten en zorgen dat er iemand bij is. Want het is nog onbekend welke uitwerking de cannabis heeft op de patiënt  er kan bijvoorbeeld een angstgevoel ontstaan.
* Cannabis kan psychische klachten verergeren. Zorg dat de arts die cannabis voorschrijft, weet van uw eventuele psychische aandoening of problemen - overleg met uw arts.
* Wie overgaat op een andere variëteit cannabis, kan anders gaan reageren. Begin met een lage dosis en bouw langzaam op.
* Cannabis kan het reactie- en concentratievermogen verminderen. Wees voorzichtig in het verkeer en bijvoorbeeld bij trappenlopen. Een auto besturen of een machine bedienen wordt afgeraden, met name kort na gebruik van cannabis.
* Cannabis en alcohol kunnen elkaars werking versterken; wees dus voorzichtig met alcohol.
* Cannabis gaat niet altijd goed samen met andere medicijnen, overleg met uw apotheker.
* Bij plotseling stoppen van een langdurige behandeling kunnen lichte vormen van rusteloosheid, prikkelbaarheid, slapeloosheid en misselijkheid optreden. Dit komt doordat het lichaam gewend is geraakt aan het gebruik van cannabis en weer moet ontwennen.

*Meer info*
Meer informatie over bijvoorbeeld werking, bijwerkingen, wisselwerkingen, autorijden, zwangerschap, borstvoeding, een vergeten dosis of stoppen met de behandeling, is te vinden op deze website, via de link medicinale cannabis. U vindt daar ook informatie over andere medicatie bij MS, kanker, HIV, aids, tics en pijn.

*Uw apotheek*
Medicinale cannabis op recept is verkrijgbaar bij de apotheken. Dit is wettelijk toegestaan. Voorheen haalden sommige patiënten hun cannabis bij een coffeeshop, wat in feite niet legaal is, maar alleen wordt gedoogd.

_(Bron: apotheek.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Pluspunten*
Medicinale cannabis van de apotheek heeft voordelen.
* De cannabis van de apotheek heeft altijd dezelfde samenstelling en sterkte, en is vrij van verontreinigingen. Dat is belangrijk voor gebruikers die te kampen hebben met een ziekte. Van cannabis uit de coffeeshop weet je nooit of dit aan kwaliteitseisen voldoet, en bovendien kan hiervan ongemerkt de sterkte en samenstelling variëren.
* In de vakantie kunt u met uw recept ook bij andere Nederlandse apotheken terecht en u kunt er dan zeker van zijn dat u dezelfde kwaliteit cannabis krijgt.
* Vragen over het gebruik van medicinale cannabis? Of andere vragen over medicijnen? In de apotheek kunnen ze uitleg geven.
* Is cannabis te combineren met andere geneesmiddelen die u gebruikt? Dit kunnen ze in de apotheek nakijken, in uw dossier in de computer. Vraag advies aan uw apotheker als u slaap- of kalmeringsmiddelen gebruikt of pijnstillers die lijken op morfine. Misschien kan de dosering daarvan omlaag.
* Bij de apotheek kunt u vragen naar de brochure Medische Cannabis`, een informatiebrochure voor patiënten.

*Naar het buitenland*
Het bezit van cannabis wordt in veel andere landen streng bestraft. Wie medicinale cannabis wil meenemen naar een ander land, doet er verstandig aan voorzorgsmaatregelen te nemen.
* Op elke verpakking moet een etiket van de apotheek zitten, zodat het in elk geval duidelijk is dat het niet om gebruik als genotmiddel gaat.
* Verder hebt u een medische verklaring nodig. Dit kan per land verschillend zijn. Bij de apotheek kunnen ze u vertellen hoe u dit kunt regelen.
o Gaat u naar een land dat het Verdrag van Schengen heeft ondertekend (België, Denemarken, Duitsland, Estland, Finland, Frankrijk, Griekenland, Hongarije, IJsland, Italië, Letland, Litouwen, Luxemburg, Malta, Noorwegen, Oostenrijk, Polen, Portugal, Slovenië, Slowakije, Spanje, Tsjechië, Zweden en Zwitserland) dan kunnen u en uw arts een Schengenverklaring`invullen. Meer informatie vindt u op de website van het Ministerie van volksgezondheid, Farmatec. 
o Gaat u naar een niet-Schengenland, dan hebt u een verklaring van uw arts nodig. Hiermee moet u toestemming vragen om medicinale cannabis mee te mogen nemen, bij het consulaat of de ambassade van het desbetreffende land in Nederland. Maar wees voorzichtig. In sommige landen wordt het bezit van cannabis zwaar gestraft en kunt u in een vervelende situatie terechtkomen.

*Links*
* www.cannabisbureau.nl Op de site van Bureau Medicinale Cannabis vindt u meer over de achtergronden van medicinale cannabis.
* www.trimbos.nl Het Trimbos-instituut geeft informatie over geestelijke gezondheid en daarom ook over drugs. Wie meer wil weten over cannnabis als genotmiddel, klikt op Drugs en verslaving`, Algemene informatie en dan op Hasj en weed`.
* www.farmatec.nl Op deze site van het Ministerie van volksgezondheid vindt u de Opiumwet  Schengenverklaring en bij het formulier dat nodig is als u met vakantie gaat en medische cannabis wilt meenemen naar een van de Schengenlanden`.

_(Bron: apotheek.nl)_

----------

